# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Gestopt met Antidepressiva, Libido blijft weg

## denman77

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik heb een tijdje antidepressiva geslikt ( 1 jaar ongeveer) Waardoor mijn libido tot een nulpunt daalde. Nu ben ik ongeveer een half jaar gestopt en mijn libido is nog steeds weg. Ik ben al naar huisarts geweest en heb bloedwaardes laten prikken (testosteron e.d.) en die zijn allemaal goed. Herkent iemand zich hier ook in? En heeft iemand tips?

----------


## Kevertje

Als je een depressie hebt of hebt gehad heeft dat vaak te maken met emotionele zaken maar ook met de biochemie van je lichaam. Een te laag serotonine kan spelen, net als bepaalde tekorten. Een antidepressivum lost het probleem niet echt op dus is het zaak om wat beter voor je lichaam te zorgen. Een laag libido kan ook te maken hebben met een tekort aan serotonine. Beste is om goed op je voeding te letten, zo min mogelijk geraffineerde suiker, voldoende eiwit en dan vooral tryptofaanrijke voedingsmiddelen, zoals linzen, zaden en tonijn. Tryptofaan helpt samen met onder andere vitamine B, magnesium, vitamine D, omega 3 vetzuren bij het aanmaken van serotonine en melatonine. Een goed middel tegen depressie en om je serotonineniveau op te krikken is 5Htp, een vorm van tryptofaan. Ook hebben veel mensen een tekort aan zink, wat ook tot een lager libido kan leiden.
Je zou het bijvoorbeeld eens kunnen laten uitzoeken op natuurgeneeskundig gebied of via internet. Ik ben zelf geen deskundige, ik heb alleen wat tips in welke hoek je het zou kunnen zoeken.

----------


## Flogiston

Ik denk dat je het beter goed kunt laten uitzoeken door een echte arts, in plaats van je te beperken tot de natuurgeneeskunde.

Flogiston

----------

